# My 2011 Moose story...



## AKtrapper

Boy, September was a wonderful ride this year. Usually, it is one of my favorite times out here on the Yukon, as it is time to get traps ready for the upcoming season, the moose rut is burning, and it is the last and best time to fill the freezer with birds and fish as well. Rarely a spare moment, but surely a time to love life.

This year was no exception, and to add to the mix, my wife and I were expecting our first, and the due date was September 21rst.

Being out here in the village while she was forced to stay in Anchorage this last month (insurance reasons )has been difficult, not knowing when 'the call' would come. (Well, except maybe that I was afforded even MORE hunting time than usual...







) Flights out of here are limited, and all along I had to wonder if I would make it in time, when the time came...That part of the story turned out interestingly enough, and brings me to the hunt...

I would have to start out by saying that I went to "Moose camp" on Friday, the 16th, even though the due date of the 21rst was fast approaching. I was really hoping to get a moose in the freezer and get one more worry out of the way. I was ready to shoot the very first bull I saw, no matter what it was (this doesn't happen often), and get back so I could concentrate on getting to Anchorage when I needed to. Needless to say, though I came close a few times over the weekend, I didn't see a bull - well, not until Sunday morning when it was about time to pack up and head home. But oh, man, he was worth the wait.

There were three of us that had been hunting together. Every morning, afternoon, and evening, we trekked the mile from camp to the meadows and called, and then trekked back. As the night wore on Saturday, I realized the dogs I had to bring with me (no one at home to watch them) were going to keep everyone up, and so I moved my sleeping bag out to where they were tied up so I could apply some 'encouragement' to not bark ALL night long.







Well, around 5 am, one of the hunting partners, whom I shall call 'T', woke up and saw that my sleeping bag wasn't where it should be and he thought I went on the hoof to the meadows all by myself. Quickly, he grabbed his stuff and took off. About an hour later, me and the third guy, who will be labelled "S", got up and made some coffee. Before long, we began to wonder where "T' was...

When we put it together, we immediately grabbed the packs and rushed out on the hike to 'the spot' where we had been calling all weekend. Until this point we had seen nothing but cows and had bulls answer, then move off for other cows or whatever reasons they sometimes have. After a bit in the breaking light, we found the brush pile where "T" had been waiting alone for the last two hours looking for us.







After a few slaps on the back and some laughter, "T" took out the gatorade bottle and made his first set of calls. And from there the circus began. Only seconds after we scraped some brush, the largest moose I've ever seen during hunting season silently appeared across the meadow.









For the next 11 minutes, (as told by the length of the video), while the bull crossed the 400 yard meadow, "T" proceeded to call in the brute, I stood there in a modified state of shock and adrenaline rush, and "S" filmed the whole circus. Now usually, it is a challenge to see just how close you can get them. 10-15 feet is not that uncommon, when the rut is in full swing. That can be enough to make you second guess bringing a bow... This year, even though it was a 'meat hunt', and I was carrying a rifle, it turned out to be one of the greatest mornings I've ever had moose hunting. The bull zig zagged, prolonging the whole thing, and would stop every so often and rake the nearest willows, or grass, for that matter - whatever was closest. He....was....angry. Every time he paused, another set of calls would bring him our direction again.


----------



## AKtrapper

Finally he closed to about 35 yards (as long as he was still coming I wasn't going to shoot) before turning and seemingly getting suspicious. I sent 180 gains through both lungs and he sprinted to my left. Probably could have let him stand there, but as time ticked on, we realized we wanted to butcher in the open meadow instead of the thick brush. I ended up hitting him twice more, thinking it would bring him down. All that resulted from that was a large 'steam vent',







and he stood there for _another_ minute and a half or so before toppling over.









There he was, my first bull over 60 inches. The palms are narrow, but one is 40 in tall and the other is 38 1/2 with a deep scoop running almost the whole way up. Here's the "Magnifying trophy shot" with me behind him (just had to take one







)


----------



## AKtrapper

And this one was inspired by "T" thanking me for sleeping in while he froze in the predawn meadow.

















FINALLY got to pack out the head (must be done LAST as per AK law):









Got him in the boat and ready to head back upriver:









And so - the rest of the story - is that we finally got the gear and meat out of the boat, and I was hanging quarters on the back porch at home and anticipating a long night of cutting - when the phone rang and my wife let me know I needed to get on the next thing smoking...it was time. I made it out on the next plane and got to Anch around 2pm the next day. Warren showed up 10 1/2 hours later.

My wife is tells me now that our son was just waiting for me to "fill the moose tag, already"....









Here is a pic of the little bugger - now three weeks old:


----------



## AKtrapper

Here is a photobucket link to short (2 min) edited clip of the video... (not sure if it is too large to place directly)


----------



## Mattuk

Thats an awesome story with 2 fantastic endings! First of all congratulations to you and your wife on your son Warren! Second what a bloody nice trophy bull Branden!! He's a beauty!!







I really enjoyed reading that, thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Antlerz22

Congratulations DAD! Thats a dedicated hunter, going hunting that close to deliverance,and actually pulling it all off in spectacular fashion! Thanks for ALSO ducumenting it so well, it couldnt have been much better, what medicine did you prescribe for his antlerz shaking headache?


----------



## youngdon

Nice job Branden. What an awesome trophy... and the moose is pretty nice too !


----------



## AKtrapper

Thanks to All!!! I am very (understatement) proud of both...

A22 - His dose was 180gr. of Winchester Supreme Nosler Accubond, delivered from a Tikka T3 in .300 WSM.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. to the new addition and also thanks for sharing the hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

congratulations to you and your wife on the birth of your fine son--thanks for sharing a great story ---nice bull---------------sb


----------



## On a call

Brandon nice post...I caught it on Trapperman not long ago but did not get to see the video of it. Nice moose for sure ! I have had the pleasure of hunting on the other side of the state from you over near Tok. Enjoyable both times.

How is your weather up there ?


----------



## AKtrapper

Cool!

Glad to see another T-man member found this place...figured there had to be some...

Tok is a beautiful area...wish I could say I've spent more time there.

The weather here has been good - not too much snow or too cold ...yet.. still some open water beaver trapping to be had with minimal ice breaking...


----------



## On a call

Well you keep up with them beaver those back straps are most excellent ! However with that said your moose is darn good eating too.

Remember let me know if you connect on a wolverine or someone you know.


----------



## taggart

Nice moose and great story!


----------



## ebbs

Fantastic moose! Thoroughly enjoyed both stories


----------



## screamin6x6

Man that's awesome. I hope to get me a moose some day.


----------



## Laststep

Congrats on such a nice bull. You will get a bigger thrill the day the little guuy shots his first I am sure.


----------

